# Nice shooting vintage bows...



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

new bows so superior to the old bows there really is not much point. I have vintage Jennings Mod T, TStar Arrowstar which are fun to look at, but for actually shooting there is only one way to go


----------



## I_Fortuna (Nov 20, 2013)

There are a lot of great vintage bows out there. We own several and love each one and shoot them. We like target shooting because we can use all of our bows. For hunting, if you want to make it easy, get a newer bow. Remember many hunters have hunted with primitive and vintage bows. The important thing to remember is to just have fun. When you start to take it too seriously then it becomes a burden and it is easy to lose interest. Hubby just gave me a beautiful vintage longbow. He fixed the string and put new material where the leather was and an arrow rest. I can't wait to shoot it. A new or vintage bow of any kind can restimulate your interest and excitement so I hope you continue to collect and target shoot those bows you don't want to hunt with. Best of luck. :grin:


----------

